# Vizslas vs Rabbits!!



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi guys,

So I was going through the forest with Whistler this morning and a rabbit just ran across the path we were heading along. He never saw it go by but I'm curious to know how your V's react(ed) when seeing one. He's usually off lead when in the woods so I'm thinking he would have tried chasing it down until the ends of earth (knowing him!!!)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/jackrabbits-and-vizslas.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/10/vizsla-stalking-rabbit.html

I think next to squirrels, there is nothing like chasing a rabbit.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/diary-of-future-hunting-vizsla.html

In a controlled environment, it is quite enjoyable for the dogs and for the humans watch the amazing energy our dogs have when the prey drive kicks into overdrive.

RBD


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks RBD,

I just can't wait 'til I see that moment of pure thrill and skill happen! Nice video BTW, I've seen Whistler use that stalking instinct when he spots anything other than dogs. I goes into covert mode and then shoots out after his target. Great to see, I'll try to get some video as well. 

PS... Really great video shooting, what type of camera or videocamera? It was a really stable shot. Did you have any auto stabilize on that, or was that from the years of having a steady aim with the 12 or 20 gauge  ?

AT


----------



## JoanTheJet (Oct 24, 2012)

Every morning while I am walking Joan, we see about 8-15 rabbits. At times she is only a few feet away. She just observes them. She is on leash, but I do not have to hold her back or anything. Just my experience. Have fun with your V's!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby really struggles to hold steady when she sees a rabbit or hare, it's something that I'm concentrating on. However if I lift the rifle and take aim she'll just lock onto a strong point waiting for shot and retrieve


----------

